# Cheapest website for printing digitial photos



## Ariel11 (11 Feb 2009)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a website for printing digital photos - best value/cheapest?

Thanks


----------



## Smashbox (11 Feb 2009)

I've been doing my own bit of research on this as I want to get a few done myself.

Heres some examples...

http://www.mypix.com/ie/uk/home/
Often have photo packs that work out cheap if printing in bulk

http://www.bonusprint.ie/
30% off at the moment

http://www.photobox.ie/
40 free prints

http://ie.foto.com/
30 free prints


High Street Name, no offers that I can see


20 free prints


----------



## Ariel11 (11 Feb 2009)

Thanks a mil!!


----------



## briancbyrne (11 Feb 2009)

also very cheap


----------



## Smashbox (11 Feb 2009)

MyPix and Pixmania are one and the same.


----------



## paddyjnr (11 Feb 2009)

Ariel11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a website for printing digital photos - best value/cheapest?
> 
> Thanks


 Or you could try http://www.updone.com/ if you want to add an extra dimension to your pics, I've used them and they are very efficient and cheap for canvases. Found snapfish to be excellent also, great quality pics and very cheap, also excellent customer service..


----------



## blacknight (12 Feb 2009)

I was looking into this recently and came up with this:
[broken link removed]


----------



## DrMoriarty (12 Feb 2009)

Snapfish are currently doing a 50% promo on poster-size prints. But the €4.95 postage is a bit of a killer, unless you're ordering a few...


> Simply create your poster with your choice of photos, background and caption and add coupon code WINTERPOSTER at the checkout to claim your discount. Order by midnight Wednesday 18th February 2009.


----------



## paddyjnr (2 Jan 2010)

Excellent Yorky... Thanks...


----------



## a25c (4 Jan 2010)

Ordered photos off here www.aldiphotos.ie and am awaiting delivery so not to sure about quality but at 8c a photo and €1.99 delivery its worth a try!


----------



## Ceist Beag (4 Jan 2010)

a25c said:


> Ordered photos off here www.aldiphotos.ie and am awaiting delivery so not to sure about quality but at 8c a photo and €1.99 delivery its worth a try!



Personally I found aldi photos to be of poor quality. Cheers Yorky for the new link - was the quality of these as good as what you would get on the high street?


----------



## paddyjnr (4 Jan 2010)

I just ordered large prints from http://www.snapmad.com and I am awaiting delivery.. I will let you all know my opinion in due course.


----------



## paddyjnr (4 Jan 2010)

DrMoriarty said:


> Snapfish are currently doing a 50% promo on poster-size prints. But the €4.95 postage is a bit of a killer, unless you're ordering a few...


 I have always used them in the past and I agree the postage is a bit of a killer. 
I find myself allowing my photos mount up to get the best value and sometimes I forget the important ones so if snapmad works out for me, I'll be giving them my business.


----------



## paddyjnr (13 Jan 2010)

Just an update on previous post. I received my photos today from Snapmad and the quality is excellent.. 
There was a delay due to bad weather which they informed me about but overall I am very happy with them and would highly recommend them. I have already put another order in..


----------



## tiger (13 Jan 2010)

I'm a happy customer of snapfish
Generally find the quality to be better than the kiosk machines you see in chemists or photo shops.


----------



## paddyjnr (13 Jan 2010)

tiger said:


> I'm a happy customer of snapfish
> Generally find the quality to be better than the kiosk machines you see in chemists or photo shops.


 I've always used snapfish but with snapmad the postage is free and quality is a tad better. You get to choose between two different types of finish gloss or lustre.


----------



## anotherdub (19 Jan 2010)

tiger said:


> I'm a happy customer of snapfish
> Generally find the quality to be better than the kiosk machines you see in chemists or photo shops.



Any mail-order supplier should give better quality than the kiosk machines - it's a different printing process. 
Snapfish just happen to be one of the more expensive ones.


----------

